# Retina IIIC ranger finder is off



## Bill Quinn (Apr 15, 2015)

The other day I found a Retina IIIC . Every thing on the camera works except for the ranger finder   which does not line up right. Not wanting to send out the camera for repair. Can I put a ranger finder on top of the camera and use that?  Than the ranger finder in the camera become a view finder.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 16, 2015)

It would just be a viewfinder with bright lines and you would have to scale focus


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 16, 2015)

That IIIC rangefinder is accessible and pretty easy to adjust. Lift the top cover and there are adjustment screws for the rangefinder.

Joe


----------

